# Another Tournament Cheater Caught



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

How 'bout this one? I can't imagine loosing to this cheater and not knowing it. I'm guessing it's more prevalent than most are aware of. 

The actions of this league is to be respected.

http://www.wired2fish.com/cheater-caught-at-bfl-on-wylie-over-weekend/


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Its a damn shame. Too bad these guys don't face stiffer penalties, like jail time.


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

Off with his hands!!!!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Funny that this came up again. We have been checking the belly's of fish now for quite some time in OMBTT. All you other directors need to do so as well but it is pretty evident when there is something like this inside the fish. Fortunately I have a great bunch of guys who I would never suspect of cheating anyways like most all of the other circuits around the state. Great job FLW!!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

absolutely pathetic truthfully. Banning is one thing but more actions need to come of this. Cant stand a cheater.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I tourny fish and one incident like this gives the whole sport a black eye. Instead of weight i wonder if doing total length of all 5 fish would be an option.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Its almost like its the only way to try and eliminate cheating....except for people will try stretching fish or something.....it is ridiculous.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

cedar1 said:


> Its a damn shame. Too bad these guys don't face stiffer penalties, like jail time.


Like this?

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/the-t...don-t-pay-minnesota-man-jailed-191900537.html

I don't see why not? It's fraud plain and simple. I think it's up to the powers that be to determine how fat they take it.


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

and that why i quite fishing bass Tournaments 4 years ago . to many cheaters out there ..


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

big spurs 111 said:


> and that why i quite fishing bass Tournaments 4 years ago . to many cheaters out there ..


poor excuse to quit tournament fishing... these guys represent fractions of a single percent...


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Not surprising at all. Several deer at Ohio Deer and Turkey show have been DQ'd for being fakes. Those who can, do. Those who can't, cheat. People suck!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

big spurs 111 said:


> and that why i quite fishing bass Tournaments 4 years ago . to many cheaters out there ..


 If I was that worried about cheaters,I could never be married,watch any type of professional sport,play poker with the boys,play golf(with teeny side bets),do any written tests where my score has to beat others,and so on.Cheaters like thieves and other lowlifes are part of our society,can't doubt that,but their numbers are so low compared to the honest people,I would never give any of them the satisfaction of knowing they got over on me.Don't let a minute portion of our society keep you from doing things you love to do.


----------

